# Copy of my passport



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Is it normal for a company to ask for a copy of my passport? Can they use it to get me in trouble? Or to scam me?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Very normal

Print of at least 5 or six copies. You'll need them for various things!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

ok thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As well as passport and visa copies, make sure you have plenty of passport photos too


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> As well as passport and visa copies, make sure you have plenty of passport photos too


To right, they wanted 16 photos just for my employment visa!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Garth Vader said:


> To right, they wanted 16 photos just for my employment visa!


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

why would the company want to get you into trouble? its for their copy and i guess all company's ask for papers for the paperwork. some even are getting the real passport. its widely practiced by most companies here in the Uae


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

apparently dubai used to be covered in forest. the trees now all reside in the desks of banks and government departments.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Enzoo said:


> why would the company want to get you into trouble?



In rare cases, companies do get you in trouble by using an ID copy to commit fraud

E.g. last week GN wrote about a man who gave his passport copy to a prospective employer, who then used it to rent cars and steal them
When the man visited the country, he was arrested, and spent time in jail before somehow proving that it was a case of fraud

Of course we have to give to employers as its needed for visa procession: but i have stopped giving passport copies to people who clearly dont need it: recently a petrol station wanted my passport copy which they claim they need for credit card transactions, though their sign says you have to produce your ID


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Addi, do not give your passport copy to any potential employer unless you have signed an offer letter and formalised the deal. If you are just applying for jobs with different companies, they do not require your passport copy.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Addi, do not give your passport copy to any potential employer unless you have signed an offer letter and formalised the deal. If you are just applying for jobs with different companies, they do not require your passport copy.


Cool thanks Pamela, I haven't signed anything yet. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Before you give anybody a copy of your passport write on it what it is to be used for.

And ask the recipient to sign for it.


----------

